# Nissan Sentra won’t rev past 3000 rpms it’s a 2.0 liter



## jaybug20010 (Apr 6, 2021)

I am tryin to fix my car; I originally had the gear 1 incorrect ratio code I managed to fix that. I changed my transmission filter, I changed my fuel pump, changed my throttle position sensor, mass air flow sensor, ignition rotor. I am tryin to get my car back on the road. After I changed the throttle position sensor, changing my transmission filter and adding more transmission fluid; it started not going past 3000 rpms. That is when I changed my fuel pump assembly (just did that today) and it still won’t rev past 3000 rpms. I need help if someone can help me that’ll be much appreciated thank you!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals or Nissan Service Repair Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.

By not being able to rev beyond 3,000 rpm, the ECU has placed the engine system into "fail safe" mode. Most likely this was caused a faulty MAF or it's wiring harness. If you perform an ECU code readout, there's a good chance you'll see a P0100 code which indicates the MAF circuitry is at fault. However there are other components that could cause a "fail safe" condition; the codes will tell you so.


----------

